# Traitor Slot?



## mtrac (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello, all. I've commuted on a road bike for a couple of years and am looking for something more suitable in terms of tires, fender capability, brakes, and gearing. The Slot got a good review in Bicycle Times. It would be nice to own something with mountain bike pretensions, though I'm guessing it will rarely leave pavement.

My problem is I know nothing about mountain bikes so I don't know if there are any deal killers. I'm aware the brakes are mediocre, which is a concern because I don't want to have to replace components out of the box. Specs are here. ::T R A I T O R C Y C L E S::

Besides the above criteria, it must work well with a rear rack and either panniers or baskets both in handling and avoiding heel strike. I've also looked at touring bikes.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

avid BB5s are definitely not the best but should are simple enough that getting the set-up to be functional enough for commuting should not be a huge issue...upgrading to BB7s down the line is not an excessively expensive proposition either. looks like a killer bike for what they intend it for...dirt touring and occasional singletrack. Seems like overkill if you're just intending to use it on pavement in my opinion. The ruben flatbar would probably be quicker and lighter and just as comfy with a more road commuting focus..


----------



## mtrac (Dec 13, 2015)

jmctav23 said:


> Seems like overkill if you're just intending to use it on pavement in my opinion. The ruben flatbar would probably be quicker and lighter and just as comfy with a more road commuting focus..


That's true. I guess the appeal is I'd have something that could go off road if the occasion arose, since I don't have space for N+1 bikes.

Thanks for confirming the components are serviceable.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

That actually looks like a really nice frame.

My big comment would be:

Max tire clearance is 2.1, which is on the small side for mtbs, and definitely on the small side for rigid mtbs. 

And the 1 1/8" headtube means it will be tough to find a suspension fork, if you ever wanted one. (they're still out there, but everything is tapered nowadays. And I say this as someone who has 3 rigid mtbs, so suspension doesn't have to be a big deal, but I figured it was worth mentioning)

I know you say it would mostly be for pavement, but the tire size would give me a little pause. Typically steel frames from Surly, On One, Soma, Nashbar would fit 2.4s.

So sortof what jmctav23 says - if it's for pavement then other options might be better. But if you do want to take it offroad, the 2.1 smallblockeights it comes with are okay-but-not-great, and you might not be able to fit "true" mtb tires. But of course you could go with a knobbie cyclocross tire on those rims, so it all depends what you're looking for.


----------



## Big Fil (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's a review of the the bike your looking at.

Traitor Cycles Slot Steel 29er


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Avid BB5's work great if you don't mind adjusting them constantly. They just have no adjustment on the pad that doesn't move, so you have to loosen the mount/re-position/tighten the mount every time you breathe on the bike wrong.


----------



## GeoKrpan (Apr 7, 2007)

I really like the Traitor Slot but then I saw the Velo Orange Piolet which I bought and built up for for about the same cost but with hydraulic brakes.


----------

